# Hutches and Squats



## RelicRaker (Dec 19, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Bought these from an excavation crew... 
Left to Right:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]J. McLaughlin aqua squat soda [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Otto Jacobi emerald squat soda [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Unique Bottling Co, 643 Pierce St., (Hutch) 
Thos. Clement, Philadelphia, (Hutch)
Foreground:
Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup, Phila, 8-sided 


[/FONT]


----------



## RCO (Dec 19, 2017)

there nice bottles and its good that they had the foresight to save the bottles from certain destruction or either being buried again forever 

I never really hear of bottles being found by construction crews here , I often wonder if there being over looked or maybe my area is too rural to have a lot of bottles like there is in major cities 

I've sometimes found bottles in ditches when they've been dug out but that's about it


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 19, 2017)

RCO – 
Even in the city it can be hit or miss. A lot of my neighborhood is south of where the city ended in the 1870s, so there were dumps here. But when I talk to work crews digging foundations in other neighborhoods they find nothing. A lot of street and foundation diggers I've met are also bottle collectors. A few even showed me pix of their home displays on their phones.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 20, 2017)

Those are nice!


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 20, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Those are nice!


Thanks! There's one more, an 8-sided balsam, that needs a good CLR bath.


----------



## RCO (Dec 22, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> RCO –
> Even in the city it can be hit or miss. A lot of my neighborhood is south of where the city ended in the 1870s, so there were dumps here. But when I talk to work crews digging foundations in other neighborhoods they find nothing. A lot of street and foundation diggers I've met are also bottle collectors. A few even showed me pix of their home displays on their phones.



its funny that people collect things they find , I doubt any of those diggers were bottle collectors before they got into construction and started to find bottles . 

but they started to find bottles and an interest was born


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 22, 2017)

RCO said:


> I doubt any of those diggers were bottle collectors before they got into construction and started to find bottles .
> 
> but they started to find bottles and an interest was born


 I agree.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 23, 2017)

Nice Bottles, I'm sure there are lots of Closet Bottle Collectors nobody knows about. Probably many of them in some kind of Construction work ect ect. LEON.


----------

